# Kleiner + leichter Bike Schlafsack = Empfehlung ?



## MEGATEC (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Nachdem ich Reisen Routen und Reviere Forum drauf hingewiesen wurd das ich in dieser Sparte wohl mehr Glück haben sollte, hier also nochmal :

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem möglichst kleinen + leichten Schlafsack mit guten Werten, der ein geringes Packmaß aufweist im Rucksack nicht viel Platz wegnimmt aber noch ordentlich warm gibt.
Frei nach dem Motto : so klein+warm wie möglich und so groß+schwer wie nötig !
Welche Schlafsäcke habt ihr, zu was nutzt ihr sie und wie sind Eure Erfahrungen damit ?
Hat vielleicht jemand einen der untenstehenden Schlafsäcke ?

Preislimit habe ich mir bei ca 100,- Euro gesetzt.
Körpergröße : 183cm
Werte sollte er ungefähr diese haben ( +/- 3°C ):
Comfort +10°C
Limit +5°C
Extrem -5°C

Bei meiner Suche im www bei Outdoor Shops + Intersport + ebay + google + hier im Forum bin ich auf folgende Kandidaten gestoßen - welchen würdet Ihr empfehlen oder hättet ihr gar eine ganz andere Empfehlung die meinen untenstehenden Wünschen noch näher kommt ??

McKinley X-TREME LITE Schlafsäcke ( bei Intersport )

*Mein Favorit :*
http://www.mckinley.de/produkte/schlafsack-enduro-ultra-light_291#detail
Packmass = 28 x 11 cm
Gewicht = 520g
*( DAUNE ! )*

http://www.mckinley.de/produkte/schlafsack-x-treme-light-1000_286#detail
Packmass = 36 x 17 cm
Gewicht = 950g

http://www.mckinley.de/produkte/schlafsack-enduro-pro-light_292#detail
Packmass = 31 × 14 cm
Gewicht = 750g
*( DAUNE ! )*

TAGOSS SUNDANCE ULTRA LIGHT ( gefällt mir gut ! )
http://larca.de/shop_sparfestival/21/1
Packmass = 23 x 13 cm
Gewicht = 770g
*( SEHR GÜNSTIG GERADE ! )*

LESTRA CHAMONIX 210 ( Testsieger )
http://www.lestra-sport.de/sleepingbags/view/product/34/variation/3
Packmass = 28 x 22 cm
Gewicht 1590g 
*(sehr schwer !! )*

HIGH PEAK Viper Pro 800
http://highpeakshop.de/products/de/....html?XTCsid=ce9be21d34517a186354434cca92e81b
Packmass = 31 × 15 cm
Gewicht = 900g
*( DAUNE ! )*

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe....


----------



## goku (16. Juni 2010)

Hi, 
von cumulus hoert man in anderen Foren nur Gutes.

Dieser ist etwas ueber dein Preislimit aber P/L sehr gut
http://www.schlafsack-cumulus.de/XLite-200,schlafsacke,40.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (16. Juni 2010)

Salewa Sigma Micro 600 [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Salewa-Schlafsack-SIGMA-MICRO-BURGUNDY/dp/B0025VKNSG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1276684880&sr=8-1"]z.B. bei Amazon[/ame].

Leicht, günstig, kleines Packmaß, und für Alpentouren im Sommer durchaus ausreichend.


----------



## dooley242 (16. Juni 2010)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Salewa Sigma Micro 600 z.B. bei Amazon.
> 
> Leicht, günstig, kleines Packmaß, und für Alpentouren im Sommer durchaus ausreichend.



Der geht nur bis 12° Limit. Und dafür ist er mit 600 g ganz schön schwer.


----------



## Spacer999 (16. Juni 2010)

Was hältst von dem : [ame="http://www.amazon.de/HIGH-PEAK-Trekkingschlafsack-grau-dunkelrot/dp/B001CWGO5A/ref=pd_cp_sg_3"]High PEAK Trekkingschlafsack[/ame]


Den hab ich mir geholt, Preis/Leistung ist Top! Und fürn Sommer bis +10°C 
ABSOLUT ausreichend!


----------



## Hillcruiser (17. Juni 2010)

Hab einen von Deuter, den ich auf dem Mopped immer dabei hab, wenn´s auf die Treffen geht. Passt in jeden Rucksack... Modell schau ich mal nach


----------



## MEGATEC (17. Juni 2010)

*@ ALL : DANKE erst mal für Eure Hilfe*


Zu den Schlafsäcken : bislang ist der CUMULUS mal mein Favorit.
Man bekommt zur Zeit wohl kaum mehr Leistung fürs Geld und das bei dem kleinen Packmaß + Daune + 850cui Füllung.
Da können sogar doppelt so teure Modelle zum Teil nicht mithalten, wie ich in diversen Foren gelesen habe.
Auch der Temperaturbereich passt und man kann damit auch mal bei tieferen Temperaturen aufm Berg übernachten ohne am nächsten Morgen Frostbeulen zu haben 

Zu den anderen Vorschlägen :
der *SALEWA* ist zwar klein + leicht + günstig aber leider wohl mehr ein leichter Hütten / Sommerschlafsack denn sein Temeraturbereich liegt einiges höher als der Rest meiner vorgeschlagenen Modelle - da muß ich dooley242 voll recht geben
http://www.terrific.de/Zelt-Schlafsack/Synthetik-Schlafsack/Salewa-Schlafsack-Sigma-Micro-600.html?

der *HIGH PEAK* zielt wohl in die selber Richtung wie der SALEWA, zudem sind die Temperaturangaben zu dem Schlafsack wohl mehr als optimistisch gewählt wie ich in diversen Foren lesen konnte 
https://www.camping-outdoor.eu/_py_...chlafsack-Pak-600-Mumienschlafsack-2-C/a-235/

Mir stellt sich nun die Frage : Daune für über 100,- oder Kunstfaser mit ähnlicher Temperaturwerten fürs halbe Geld...

Wer noch mehr Vorschläge hat : 
*immer her damit *


----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (17. Juni 2010)

Es gäbe noch den *Meru Kolibri Down*.
Ist mit einem Seideninlett auch bei knappen Minusgraden noch locker einzusetzten.

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=116409&k_id=0501&hot=0

Grüße, Ben


----------



## flyingscot (17. Juni 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Zu den Schlafsäcken : bislang ist der CUMULUS mal mein Favorit.
> Man bekommt zur Zeit wohl kaum mehr Leistung fürs Geld und das bei dem kleinen Packmaß + Daune + 850cui Füllung.



Ich habe auch einen Cumulus Quantum 200, die Temperaturangabe von damals 0 Grad ist etwas optimistisch, aber wenn man mit Klamotten pennt wohl gut erreichbar. Selbst getestet ohne Klamotten bis ca. 4 Grad OK. Allerdings hab ich mir bei meinem Modell speziell "Pertex Endurance" vernähen lassen und nicht das leichtere "Pertex Quantum", es ist stark wasserabweisend ("wasserdicht") und auch minimal wärmer.

Die Cumulus haben wie einige andere Leichtgewichtssäcke auch eine "differentielle Füllung". D.h. im Rückenteil wird etwa 1/3 und im Vorderteil 2/3 Füllung pro Fläche verwendet. Wenn man überzeugter Rückenschläfer ist oder deutlich oberhalb der Grenztemperatur liegt, funktioniert das gut. Wenn man aber sich auch mal umdreht oder auf der Seite schläft, wird es in der nähe der Grenztemperatur schnell frisch am Rücken... alternativ kann man sich auch etwas umständlich im Schlafsack umdrehen, dann wirds sehr frisch am Hinterkopf...


----------



## MEGATEC (17. Juni 2010)

Den MERU KOLIBRI hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut in dem GLOBETROTER Katalog der gestern im Briefkasten lag - allerdings hat er zum fast identischen Preis des CUMULUS eine erheblich weniger dichte Füllung : 600 zu 850cui !


@flyingscot :
Danke für Deine Ausführungen. Das man CUMULUS ihre Schlafsäcke individuell abstimmen kann finde ich schon mal top, habe ich auch gelesen in Foren das sie das anbieten und das eine gute Option ist mit der Füllung - nur leider habe ich auf der HP nichts dazu gelesen, wie man diese Optionen bestellen kann 

Dann : wie groß bist Du, auch die Länge scheint leicht Problematisch zu sein: denn die Angabe "max.Körperlänge: bis 185cm" ist wohl recht knapp - ich bin nämlich 183cm 
Passt der noch gut ??


----------



## flyingscot (17. Juni 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> @flyingscot :
> Danke für Deine Ausführungen. Das man CUMULUS ihre Schlafsäcke individuell abstimmen kann finde ich schon mal top, habe ich auch gelesen in Foren das sie das anbieten und das eine gute Option ist mit der Füllung - nur leider habe ich auf der HP nichts dazu gelesen, wie man diese Optionen bestellen kann
> 
> Dann : wie groß bist Du, auch die Länge scheint leicht Problematisch zu sein: denn die Angabe "max.Körperlänge: bis 185cm" ist wohl recht knapp - ich bin nämlich 183cm
> Passt der noch gut ??



Die Kommunikation war vor zwei Jahren nicht wirklich einfach, ich habe bei so einer Sammelbestellung im Outdoorforum mitgemacht. Ging wohl viel über Telefon (Polnisch...) und Email. Inwieweit die aktuell noch jeden Sonderwunsch erfüllen, weiss ich nicht. Jedenfalls hat es dadurch ganz schön lange gedauert (2 Monate?!).

Ich bin 180cm lang und da passt der Schlafsack sehr gut, viel größer sollte man nicht sein. 183cm klappt wohl noch, wenn man die Füße nicht ausstreckt, denn dann spannt man die Hülle und drückt die Daune zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (17. Juni 2010)

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *sub-xero* 

 
_Salewa Sigma  Micro 600 [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Salewa-Schlafsack-SIGMA-MICRO-BURGUNDY/dp/B0025VKNSG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1276684880&sr=8-1"]z.B. bei Amazon[/ame].

Leicht, günstig, kleines Packmaß, und für Alpentouren im Sommer durchaus  ausreichend._



dooley242 schrieb:


> Der geht nur bis 12° Limit. Und dafür ist er mit 600 g ganz schön schwer.



600g finde ich eher sehr leicht, verglichen mit anderen Modellen. Was die Komforttemperatur angeht, hast Du natürlich recht. Wenn man auf 3000m oder bei schlechtem Wetter draußen übernachten will, ist das natürlich etwas knapp. Da behelfe ich mir aber mit einem Biwaksack und ggf. einem Fleeceshirt, dann hält man es auch locker noch bei 0°C in dem Teil aus.


----------



## Wischmop (26. Juli 2010)

Und Megatec schon einen Wahl getroffen und schon erfahrung damit gesammelt ? 

Weil such genau solch einen Schlafsack wie du ihn auch suchst. 

gruss


----------



## MEGATEC (26. Juli 2010)

Wischmop schrieb:


> Und Megatec schon einen Wahl getroffen und schon erfahrung damit gesammelt ?
> 
> Weil such genau solch einen Schlafsack wie du ihn auch suchst.
> 
> gruss



Hi ja - die Entscheidung ist gefallen als OUTDOOR Broker dieses Angebot hier hatte :
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/berg/lestra-aravis200.html?campaign=facebook_pinwand/lestra-aravis200

Für den Preis war das ein sehr gutes Angebot !!

zudem sehr kleines Packmaß, super leicht ( gerademal 732g ! ) , 600cui Füllung und ein Daunenschlafsack.

Meine erste Testnacht bei 10 - 12°C hat er schon hinter sich und sich auch gut gemacht.
Diverse Onlineshops haben ihn noch für etwas mehr im Angebot :
http://www.bergsport-welt.de/product_info.php?products_id=2366&ref=1


----------



## polo (26. Juli 2010)

der hat gerade mal 200g entendaune. die von dir angepeilten +5° würde ich in der nähe einer hütte testen.


----------



## MEGATEC (26. Juli 2010)

polo schrieb:


> der hat gerade mal 200g entendaune. die von dir angepeilten +5° würde ich in der nähe einer hütte testen.



Ja ich weis - der weiter oben gepostete CUMULUS hat nicht mehr !
Aber dafür hat er 600cui Fill power, was sich dadurch bemerkbar macht das er in ausgelegtem Zustand fast 11cm Loft hat


Übrigens : Ein Cumulus Schlafsack mit grob ähnlichen Daten wurde vor kurzem bei den Outdoorseiten getestet und selbst bei Minusgraden hat er sich noch gut geschlagen, insofern sollte der LESTRA die angegebenen 6°C Limit schaffen ( zur Not hätte ich noch Seideninlet und Bekleidung )

Lies mal:
http://www.outdoorseiten.net/forum/showthread.php?t=41416


----------



## polo (26. Juli 2010)

du vergleichst enten mit gänsen. cumulus verbaut hochwertige polnische gänsedaune, außerdem sind in dem verlinkten 300g drin. 600cuin (europa norm) ist, sagen wir mal, mittelmäßig. daher war der tipp oben durchaus ernst gemeint, zumal die temperaturempfindlichkeit steigt, wenn man nachm sport ausgelaugt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (26. Juli 2010)

Warum habe ich wohl geschrieben _*"mit grob ähnlichen Daten" *_??
Das es Unterschiede zwischen Enten und Gänsedaunen gibt ist mir auch klar, aber ebenso ist mir klar das LESTRA gleich wohl hochwertige Daunen verwendet wie CUMULUS, denn anders kann ich mir die viele LESTRA Testsiege ( die auch Ausschlaggebend für meine Wahl waren ) nicht erklären :
http://www.lestra-sport.de/sleepingbags

Und wie geschrieben : ich nutze ein Seideninlet !
Dies nicht nur aus hygienischen Gründen sondern auch weil sich damit die Wärmeleistung problemlos steigern lässt, sollte ich noch mehr steigerung wollen, tut es auch ein Fleece Inlet 



> Inletts schützen den Schlafsack vor Schmutz und verbessern die Wärmeleistung, und sind vor allem deswegen sinnvoll, weil man sich ein zu häufiges Waschen des Schlafsacks sparen kann, welches dem Loft sonst schnell den Rest gibt. Es gibt sie aus Seide, Baumwolle und Fleece, wobei ein Seideninlett auf Grund seines geringen Gewichtes für die meisten Unternehmungen am sinnvollsten ist. Fleece-Inletts bringen einiges an Wärmeleistung (bis zu 8 Grad Celsius) und können im Sommer sogar den Schlafsack ersetzen.


Quelle : http://www.amelunxen.onlinehome.de/drofaq/schlaf-neu.html#ih1.8

Nebenbei eine sehr gute Seite auf der alles wissenswerte über Schlafsäcke geschrieben steht 

Zum Lestra nochmals - Das hier ist übrigens das Nachfolge Modell von demjenigen den ich habe :
http://www.lestra-sport.de/sleepingbags/view/product/31/variation/1
Insofern traue ich mal den Temperatur Angaben von Lestra, aber testen werde ich es auch, bevor ich mir auf dem Berg nen Wolf friere


----------



## flyingscot (26. Juli 2010)

Naja, Seideninletts wiegen ja auch wieder 120g... das Gewicht beim Schlafsack investiert bringt wesentlich mehr. 8 Grad halte ich für stark übertrieben, 3-4 Grad sind vielleicht drin, aber auch nur wenn man nur quasi nackt im Inlett liegt. Mit Klamotten oder langer Unterwäsche bringt das Seideninlett kaum noch eine Temperatursteigerung. Sonst könnte man mit 5 ineinandergeschachtelten Seideninletts auch bei Minusgraden draußen gut schlafen.

Und Fleece-Inletts sind ziemlich schwer (>500g) und haben auch ein ziemlich großes Packmaß...

D.h. einfach mit Klamotten in den Schlafsack...


----------



## MEGATEC (27. Juli 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Naja, Seideninletts wiegen ja auch wieder 120g... das Gewicht beim Schlafsack investiert bringt wesentlich mehr. 8 Grad halte ich für stark übertrieben, 3-4 Grad sind vielleicht drin, aber auch nur wenn man nur quasi nackt im Inlett liegt. Mit Klamotten oder langer Unterwäsche bringt das Seideninlett kaum noch eine Temperatursteigerung. Sonst könnte man mit 5 ineinandergeschachtelten Seideninletts auch bei Minusgraden draußen gut schlafen.
> 
> Und Fleece-Inletts sind ziemlich schwer (>500g) und haben auch ein ziemlich großes Packmaß...
> 
> D.h. einfach mit Klamotten in den Schlafsack...




Also auf fast allen Schlafsack Seiten durch die ich mich durchgelesen habe stand es so das Seideninlets den Temperaturbereich um einiges erweitern :


> Lange Schlafbekleidung und/oder ein Inlet erhöhen die Isolation. Die weit verbreitete Theorie, im Schlafsack friert man am wenigsten, wenn man nackt schläft, ist Unsinn! Ein Seideninlet erhöht die Temperatur um ca. 5 Grad, ein Baumwollinlet um ca. 2 Grad.


http://www.trekkingguide.de/Ausruestung/Schlafsaecke.htm#2






Obige Tabelle ist hier zu finden :
http://www.daerr.de/hauptartikel2_daerr/5B1394ED11c061BCAExXQX1B7C6F/staD/18/Schlafsäcke.html

Auch diverse Kundenmeinungen zu Inlets bei globetrotter.de sagen das selbe aus :


> Aus diesen Gründen ist ein Seideninlett von Vorteil, da es zusätzlich, dazu, daß es die Komforttemperatur um bis zu 5 Grad senkt auch noch Zehennägel, Schweiß und Verunreinigungen zumindest von innen fernhält. Daher bei jedem teureren Schlafsack ein muß!


http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?part=rates&mod_nr=101400&k_id=0502&hot=0

Und wie gesagt: ich nutze es nicht hauptsächlich wegen der Temperatur sondern wegen der Hygiene, denn eine professionelle Reinigung eines Daunenschlafsacks schlägt mit ca 40,- Euro zu buche - und diesen Zeitpunkt kann man mit einem Inlet wohl erheblich in weite Ferne verschieben 

Und grad mal nachgewogen : mein Seideninlett wiegt 106g, kann ich verschmerzen angesichts oben genannter Vorteile


----------



## flyingscot (27. Juli 2010)

Deine Tabelle gilt aber nur für COCOON-Inletts 

Spaß beiseite: Die ganze Seite ist eine Produktinformation/werbung für Inletts von Cocoon... also wundere dich nicht, wenn aus den versprochenen +5 Grad nur +2 Grad werden...

Und was spricht jetzt gegen Klamotten im Schlafsack? Meiner Erfahrung nach bringt das wesentlich mehr als so ein dünnes Seideninlett.


----------



## horstj (27. Juli 2010)

die werte gelten immer für optimale bedingungen: also super bodenisoliert, gut genährter ausgruhter Mann, kein Windchill, optimale Schlaflage. In der Praxis sollte man so 5-10 Grad je nach Hersteller draufschlagen. Hersteller, die auch einen kritisch beäugten Ruf zu verlieren haben wie bspw. Western Mountaneer, Rab, Yeti oder Cumulus sind deutlich zuverlässiger mit ihren Angaben.

Hatte den Rab und jetzt den Cumulus 300 für 2,5 Jahreszeiten. M.W. gibt es keine günstigeren mit ähnlichen Leistungswerten. Direktorder bei cumulus ist sehr verbindlich gewesen. Länge ist bis 185/6 wie angegeben optimal. Volumen stimmt auch. Schnitt ist sehr passgenau (wie immer im leichtbau), also nix für hampler.

wenn man von vornherein mit inlet plant braucht man auf das Gewicht des Sacks nicht zu achten. klamotten bringen natürlich viel mehr und kein extragewicht.


----------



## MEGATEC (27. Juli 2010)

horstj schrieb:


> wenn man von vornherein mit inlet plant braucht man auf das Gewicht des Sacks nicht zu achten. klamotten bringen natürlich viel mehr und kein extragewicht.




Warum soll man nicht auf das Gewicht des Schlafsacks achten trotz Inlet ?
Seltsame Logik...
100 mal 10g gesparrt ergibt am Ende auch 1 kg 
Und mit Inlet kann man auch mal in den Schlafsack steigen mit den dreckigen Bike Klamotten, ohne den ganzen Schlafsack von innen einzusauen - denn ein Inlett auf der Tour zu waschen stellt kein Problem dar, einen schmutzigen Schlafsack dagegen schon !

P.S. :
Schlaft ihr alle eigentlich gerne auf Dauer in Eurem "eigenen Saft" oder wäscht ihr Euren Schlafsack nach jeder Nutzung ?? 
Mein alter Schlafsack sah auch nach 10 Jahren Gebrauch mit Inlet, innen noch Top aus.


----------



## horstj (27. Juli 2010)

"outdoor" will den bis -5° grad als mollig warm empfunden haben, bei 300gr 600cuin entendaune???????????????????? HoHoHo ich bin der Weihnachtsmann.

aber ob ob +inlet +biwak +was weiß ich, hauptsache es passt für den eigenen Zweck.


----------



## polo (27. Juli 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Warum soll man nicht auf das Gewicht des Schlafsacks achten trotz Inlet ?
> Seltsame Logik...
> 100 mal 10g gesparrt ergibt am Ende auch 1 kg
> Und mit Inlet kann man auch mal in den Schlafsack steigen mit den dreckigen Bike Klamotten, ohne den ganzen Schlafsack von innen einzusauen - denn ein Inlett auf der Tour zu waschen stellt kein Problem dar, einen schmutzigen Schlafsack dagegen schon !
> ...


die 100g seideninlet würden dir in form von daune ein vielfaches an wärme geben. 
meinen schlafsack wasche ich je nach gebrauch ca. alle 1-2 jahre. geht man dann ehrlich gesagt eigentlich weniger um die hygiene als um dreck an der daune. zwischendrin viel lüften, offensichtlichen dreck wegputzen.


----------

